# Kann Koifutter verderben?



## TRT (5. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich die Suchmaschine ohne Erfolg strapaziert habe,
stelle ich mal eine ganz banale Frage:

Kann das Fisch- bzw. Koifutter schlecht werden?

Ich habe noch vom letzten Jahr diverse Futtersorten, wie bunte "Kugeln" zur Farbgebung, braune "Kugeln" zum Wachstum und Stärkung des Immunsystems, Sticks und Raiffeisen Karpfenfutter.

Kann ich dies noch ohne Bedenken weiter verfüttern oder ist hier aus mir noch unerklärlichen Gründen Vorsicht geboten?
Auf den Verpackungen ist übrigens kein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum ersichtlich.
Das Futter war über den Winter trocken im Keller gelagert.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kann Koifutter verderben?*

Hallo Heiko,

also mein Koifutter ist mit MHD gekennzeichnet, meistens ca. 1 Jahr haltbar, fast immer bis April des darauf folgenden Jahres.

Und:
Ja, auch ich lagere es kühl und trocken und seh dann zu das ich die Reste noch bis ca. anfang Mai verfüttere und was dann noch übrig bleibt wird entsorgt. 

Aber bei mir passt es fast immer, da die Reste vorher weg sind.  

Und zur Not versuche ich sie mit Vitaminpräparaten noch ein wenig aufzuwerten. 

Obs wirklich hilft:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kann Koifutter verderben?*

Ja,
es kann schimmeln (auch wenn man es nicht sieht) und die Vitamine und sonstige Inhalte des Futters sind dahin.
Besorg dir neues Futter


----------



## TRT (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kann Koifutter verderben?*

Danke für die Tipps, dann werde mal "shoppen" gehen....

Heiko


----------



## sternhausen (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kann Koifutter verderben?*

Hallo Heiko

Ja, wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, kann natürlich auch Koifutter verderben.
Koifutter  kann unter anderem schimmeln, oder auch ranzig werden.
Deshalb ist es wichtig das Futter immer kühl, trocken und dunkel aufzubewahren, eventuell in einem trockenen Keller und die Tüten ordentlich verschloßen, oder in einem Eimer mit Deckel.

Am Teich selbst immer nur soviel aufbewahren, wie in den nächsten Tagen auch verbraucht wrerden kann.

Neben den obigen genannten Verderbemöglichkeiten verliert das Futter nach Ablauf des Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum auch ziemlich rasch an Vitaminen und Zusatzstoffen.
Im übrigen hat das meiste "FRISCHE" Futter ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum von 1,5 Jahren

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Martin (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kann Koifutter verderben?*

naja net wirklich. lediglich die inhaltstoffe lassen mit der zeit nach. ist wie bei medikamenten.


----------

